# Bufo Gigantica is all MIIIINEEEE.



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi everyone, after some long waited months i have now finally got the toad i always wanted.
She is 11 inch vent to snout, she wont fit on my weighin scales but at a guess, she is easy 5lbs maybe over.
By the way im a size 11 shoe so as you can see, she is very large,when placed next to my feet. Without a doubt the largest iv ever come across.
Enjoy the pictures and let me know what you think :2thumb:.


































































i hope thats enough pics for you :lol2:


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Nice one mate.

Not only is she big but she is actually a really nice looking toad.

Where's Spencer at, is he gutted you got her first?

:no1:


----------



## hedwigdan (Apr 17, 2011)

wow I love him! what do you have him in?
He reminds me of a cane toad/pixie frog hybrid


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Spencer is working out a sea, could be gone a while, wont be long till he comments a bet lol.
Spencer is happy with the 2 surinams he has, i know he wants to grow them himself, he has one which is the nicest looking surinam iv ever seen.
Glad you like the pics, she is apsolutely enormous, its like something from jurassic park :lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi shes in a 5 foot tank at the moment, just feeding on insects you know locusts, mealworms.


----------



## rubberbiscuit (Jan 5, 2009)

OMG!!she looks like she's on steroids!....plus she weighs more then one of my dogs..
Pretty awesome though.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

i've seen some monsters in the wild, but that sure is one leathery lump of an amphibian


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

She truely is a huge toad, i do not believe that there is a toad in the uk at the moment at this size, im very very happy to have her.
But i think food is going to be pricy, as she eats alot. :2thumb:


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

*huge toad*

that is the biggest toad ive ever seen, it dwarfs all of mine.
what is the english / comman name for it as i can't find it anywhere?


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

wow she is fab,where did you get her?:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

That's an awesome looking specimen.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Not only is she big but she is actually a really nice looking toad.
> 
> ...


im at work andy i work offshore, i never had any intentions of getting her im more than pleased with betty & mavis lol,there doing fine they each ate a cockrel chick and about 20 morios each last night:mf_dribble:the computer on the boat is rubbish so im not on here much at the moment,

cheers spencer.............


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

spencerburgo said:


> im at work andy i work offshore, i never had any intentions of getting her im more than pleased with betty & mavis lol,there doing fine they each ate a cockrel chick and about 20 morios each last night:mf_dribble:the computer on the boat is rubbish so im not on here much at the moment,
> 
> cheers spencer.............


Cool, we'll have to grow our on a bit more to catch up with this beast.: victory:


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

Uromastyxman said:


> Cool, we'll have to grow our on a bit more to catch up with this beast.: victory:


we could be talking years lol,his is the giant haystacks of the toad world, my hopes are on my young toadlets there growth rate is unbelievble top tucker for the next 5 years and who no's,im glad tom got the toad he was obsessed from the moment he set eyes on it:lol2:

cheers spencer.........................


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Iv heard rumours of some toads coming in after this weekend that are meant to be bigger than the one i have.
I cant imagine what its like over in south america, because iv heard that they are all giants over 12 inch in the untouched locations, but some have been retrieved.
Spencer i cant wait to see these toadlets for when you get back home, i can see them becoming beasts one day.
Can you tell there sex yet.


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi the Toad is a giant surinam marine toad ( south america), the name Giganticus comes from a friend who refers to them by this name.
She came from the only man on here that can get one that size :lol2:, you all know who he is.


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Hi the Toad is a giant surinam marine toad ( south america), the name Giganticus comes from a friend who refers to them by this name.
> She came from the only man on here that can get one that size :lol2:, you all know who he is.


 
Mate, are you still up bragging about your toad at this late hour?
This blatant showing off is gonna start to annoy me soon:lol2:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Is that jealously Andy :lol2:, nah sorry i was out all day and didnt get back till late, and had to reply to all the messages, come and have a hold mate if you want.


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Cane toad on steroids.


----------



## spencerburgo (Dec 1, 2010)

bobo10 said:


> Iv heard rumours of some toads coming in after this weekend that are meant to be bigger than the one i have.
> I cant imagine what its like over in south america, because iv heard that they are all giants over 12 inch in the untouched locations, but some have been retrieved.
> Spencer i cant wait to see these toadlets for when you get back home, i can see them becoming beasts one day.
> Can you tell there sex yet.


going of there size i would say defo 2 females not sure about the other 4 i would go as far to say toads are more greedy than my bullfrogs alot more,: victory:

cheers spencer....................


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

bobo10 said:


> Is that jealously Andy :lol2:, nah sorry i was out all day and didnt get back till late, and had to reply to all the messages, come and have a hold mate if you want.


Your a long trek away but If i'm in your area I'm inviting myself around for a cup of tea and and a meeting with the big one.: victory:


----------



## bobo10 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sure thing my friend, pop round weneva you want.
I was wondering if the toad has been injected with any type of growth hormone because her glands are just too big, her overall size is really strange, i wonder if she was ever given the roids :lol2:


----------

